# Peavey Basic 60 (solid state, 1991) -- where do I connect the speaker(s)??



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

Any help would be greatly appreciated. This is the head portion of an old 1x12 combo that had the speaker hard-wired in somehow. 

I would prefer to add a speaker out jack somewhere on the back and use it as a head unit in conjunction with some of the speaker boxes I have lying around. But even just knowing where the original speaker connections are located on the board would be fantastic.

Any tips? Thanks in advance!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Could you find, and then post a link to a schematic of this combo?

It could help.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

greco said:


> Could you find, and then post a link to a schematic of this combo?
> 
> It could help.
> 
> ...


Sure. All I could find was the basic 50 schematic, looks to be very silmilar, if not identical:

The Free Information Society - Peavey Basic 50 Electronic Circuit Schematic


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chris.......I am not a tech. I want to be claer about this. 

I'm just hoping your request might not be all that complicated.

You could stop now and go to a tech and have the jack done for you or you could try and move forward, going from the schematic (hopefully it is close enough...even that, in itself, scares and concerns me !!).

You will have to be able to move the PCB so that that you can see and work on the underside. Can you solder and use a multimeter?

I'm hoping others here, with experience and knowledge, will help.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Curtisalf (Jun 18, 2011)

*out put connections*

under chasis's inside lip at the front of the unit, are 2 male/female plugs, the female plug was on the line leading to the speaker. One of these is a male and the other the female. Check these to ground to find the negative and postive poles. I just yesterday did what you trying to do, very simple. If the connecting poles are missing, the feed to the speaker should be from the post gain. I am not sure about that as I did not pull the PC board out.A schematic can be obtained from Peavey. E-mail the parts dept. and request one and they will e-mail it.Curtisalf


----------

